
FBI asks to delay Apple trial so it can try hacking the iPhone again - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/21/11279714/fbi-iphone-apple-trial-delay?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
cvgraham
My speculation here is that the FBI realized it has a strong chance of losing
the case and this is their way of backing out before the courts rule and there
is a precedent.

